# ikea mattresses?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

From what I've heard, ikea's mattresses are "less toxic" because they do not use bromic acid. I have also read that people with chemical sensitivities can tell that there are chemicals in the mattresses, however, I do not have the budget to purchase anything organic and completely non toxic.

Anyone have any experience with ikea? WE have one now and I think its just fine, but I'd like to hear what other's experiences are.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a king size all natural latex mattress and we love it. They said the fire retardent they used was organic...it's the law to have it in this country.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

We just went through a similar process. I researched and priced out all the options and came to the conclusion that I couldn't afford what I wanted (100% natural latex with and organic lambswool cover). I settled on the Ikea sultan latex mattress as it is considerably less toxic. It uses Boric Acid (not bromic). I'm happy with our decision.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have chemical sensitivities and I definitely noticed a reaction to the Ikea crib mattress. I aired it out for a few months (yes, I'm that bad lol) and then put one of those plastic waterproof mattress covers oever it and now I'm fine.

There are inexpensive organic mattress covers online (somewhere) that protect from chemicals coming out of the mattress while you or baby are sleeping on it. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonnieNova*
> There are inexpensive organic mattress covers online (somewhere) that protect from chemicals coming out of the mattress while you or baby are sleeping on it. I'll see if I can find the link.


Yes, this would be wonderful! Thanks. I also found this:

http://www.offgassing-mattress-wraps.com/mattress-wraps.htm?tp=CONTINUE+SHOPPING

and am thinking of purchasing one for DDs memory foam bed. Is this basically what you used?


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheaper than the Ikea Sultan and *actually* non-toxic: http://www.foambymail.com/mattresses.html

We got the talalay latex mattress (medium firmness) with the 2" latex topper (soft.) It's worth the $20 for the terry cloth cover.

You assemble the parts yourself which is a slight hassle but really, it's super-easy. Just stack the topper on the mattress and zip them together into the cover. We loved the one we got for my DS so much we got a king-size as well for ourselves! So comfy! And *nothing* toxic, no off-gassing or wrapping of any kind required!

For not much money you can also put a lanolized wool blanket under the sheet to make it pee-proof for a little one!

ETA: Oops, OP, I missed that you already have an Ikea mattress now and are happy with it, sorry! For anyone shopping for a non-toxic mattress though, my recommendation stands!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonnieNova*
> 
> There are inexpensive organic mattress covers online (somewhere) that protect from chemicals coming out of the mattress while you or baby are sleeping on it. I'll see if I can find the link.


I'd love if you could post the link!! We could not even remotely afford a 'safe' mattress and had to pick the cheapest one... I've been looking for a cover for 6mos and have yet to find one that's both safe AND affordable...

Oh strmis -- I looked into the wraps but I read a bunch of reviews stating that it is literally like sleeping on plastic, not very comfy and quite noisy. My DS is a super light sleeper and there are 3 of us in the bed so it didn't seem like a viable option at all... just something to think about if you are considering going that route!!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Oh strmis -- I looked into the wraps but I read a bunch of reviews stating that it is literally like sleeping on plastic, not very comfy and quite noisy. My DS is a super light sleeper and there are 3 of us in the bed so it didn't seem like a viable option at all... just something to think about if you are considering going that route!!


AH... good to know! thanks so much for letting me know! hmmm... now I'm debating if I should get it or not. we'll see. for $30 it might be worth it just to try it out


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strmis*
> 
> AH... good to know! thanks so much for letting me know! hmmm... now I'm debating if I should get it or not. we'll see. for $30 it might be worth it just to try it out


Let me know how it goes if you do try it!!


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but I did a ton of research a few months ago, and several people told me that foambymail is *not* a reputable company and that their latex is not all natural. The latex bed manufacturers are really tricky in what they write and it is hard to get decent safe latex. The synthetic kind will off gas and has VOCs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicaleel*
> 
> Cheaper than the Ikea Sultan and *actually* non-toxic: http://www.foambymail.com/mattresses.html
> 
> ...


----------

